# Anyone have problem selling on FB Marketplace?



## Balzer (Nov 12, 2006)

I have a 4-tuner Roamio, that can be used with either cable or OTA. It does not have a subscription, since I used the $99 summer sale to transfer lifetime to a new Bolt. I tried selling the Roamio on Facebook Marketplace, but FB blocked it, saying it violated marketplace rules or something. Don't understand why, and I didn't really get an explanation. I haven't tried selling it elsewhere yet, but figured it would be good for a cord-cutter who might want a DVR with an OTA antenna (but with an option to use with cable too). Anyone else try posting one to the Marketplace and have a similar issue?


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Strange. The only thing I got blocked on FB marketplace was an target for use with bow and arrows.


----------



## DawnW (Nov 28, 2008)

I haven't sold a lot on there but I have sold a few small things. But I see several Tivos with lifetime on MP right now. 

Strange.


----------

